# First time cementing silver



## Tankman (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the result I got from my first go at cementing silver out of nitric acid. The source of the silver was the contacts from Airpax circuit breakers.


----------



## etack (Oct 13, 2012)

Did they have W/Ag contacts or Cd Ag contacts. I've done allot of breakers as of late found the run better than a dollar a pound in Ag. Higher the amps and voltage bigger the contact. 

good job and next time don't put it in a filter. you always have loss. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## Tankman (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for your advice Eric. I believe the contacts were tungsten/silver as they had the waffle pattern on the back.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2012)

If they were tungsten silver make sure that they are now crumbling if they are still hard you still have silver in them.


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 16, 2012)

The cemented silver look muddy on the surface and have a hint of red colour....which I think is Cadmium.
If you intend to melt this....do it outside and stay away from the smoke.


----------



## Tankman (Oct 17, 2012)

The redness you see was most likely the result of the camera being low quality.


----------



## Tankman (Oct 20, 2012)

I got the assay result back the other day and the result was 25.2 grams of 95% silver. The contacts came from 72 circuit breakers, (Airpax, LELK1-31121-170-V). I am planning to use the some of this silver to electrolytically recover my next batch of cemented silver.


----------

